# Ventilansteuerung mit negativschaltenden DO von Wago



## Mornu (16 September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Tellerventil von der Luftungstechnik mit Antrieb. 
Spannungsversorgung 24V DC (+,- ist klar)
dann habe ich dort einen Steuereingang (S) dort soll die Masse aufgeschaltet werden, dann geht das Ventil auf, Masse wieder weggenommen Ventil fährt zu. Alles klar soweit.

Wie kann ich das Ventil nun Ansteuern, geht es mit einer negativschaltenden Ausgangskarte z.B. 750-1505 16-Kanal-Digitalausgangsklemme?
Was macht ein DO dieser Karte eigentlich?

Oder muss ich das ganze mit angesteuerten Relais aufbauen?

Danke schon mal

Mornu


----------



## Steffen90 (20 September 2013)

Negativschaltende Ausgangskarte?

Ein DO dieser Klemme schaltet die 24V (Die in eienr Einspeiseklemme eingeschleift werden) auf den entsprechenden Kanal.

Alternativ eine Relaisklemme, oder mit der 16-Kanal Klemme ein Relais schalten.


----------



## MSB (20 September 2013)

Steffen90 schrieb:


> Negativschaltende Ausgangskarte?
> 
> Ein DO dieser Klemme schaltet die 24V (Die in eienr Einspeiseklemme eingeschleift werden) auf den entsprechenden Kanal.
> 
> Alternativ eine Relaisklemme, oder mit der 16-Kanal Klemme ein Relais schalten.



Genau das macht die Negativ Schaltende Karte eben nicht.
Es werden die 0V durchgeschaltet.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## illi (20 September 2013)

Im Datenblatt von Wago ist die negativ schaltende Klemme nicht so gut beschrieben.

Kern des Problems ist in http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/Transistor#PNP.2FNPN_als_Schalter.2C_wohin_mit_der_Last.3F ganz gut beschrieben.

Es geht darum, ob der Ausgang auf 24V geschaltet wird (Normalfall bei SPS in Europa, positiv schaltend) oder ob der Ausgang auf 0V/Masse (negativ) geschaltet wird. 

Je nachdem muss ich meine Verbraucher anders anschließen. 1 Kontakt kommt an den DO, der andere an 0V (positiv schaltend) oder an 24V (negativ schaltend). Dies korrespondiert mit den Transisitorschaltungen:
positiv schaltend - PNP
negativ schaltend - NPN

Gruß Illi


----------



## Mornu (25 September 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich habe mit dem zuständigen WAGO-Vertreter gesprochen:

Negativschaltend bedeutet nur, dass bei einer logischen 1 in der Steuerung die Wago-Karte die dauerhaft anstehenden 24V am Ausgang abschaltet.
Das ist für meine Anwendung dann also nicht brauchbar.

Ich habe mich jetzt für die Variante entschieden, dass ich eine DO-Karte nehme, damit ein Relais schalte und den Öffner des Wechslers auf Masse lege. Damit fährt das Ventil auf und zu.


----------



## tomrey (25 September 2013)

wozu das relais?
geht das nicht direkt mit DO?
ist es nicht wurscht ob + oder - schaltend, da sowieso per programm gesteuert wird ?
habe im herbst das gleiche vor und würde mir gerne die relais sparen...
gruß


----------



## Mornu (25 September 2013)

Der Ausgang gibt 24V raus und wenn er nicht angesteuert wird dann passiert nichts, der Ausgang wird nicht auf Masse gezogen, sondern hängt in der "Luft" und dann fährt das Ventil nicht.


----------



## KingHelmer (25 September 2013)

.... Ist nur mit Relais lösbar.
Du hättest für die direkte Ansteuerung ohnehin die SPS Steuerspannung (24VDC) mit der Ventilspannung (ebenfalls 24VDC) verbinden müssen.
Das finde ich bei einem induktiven Verbraucher, wie einer Magnetspule in einem Ventil nie empfehlenswert.

Dann doch lieber 8 € Extra ausgeben für ein kleines Relais...

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## lilli (25 September 2013)

*Ja nee - is klar!*



KingHelmer schrieb:


> .... Ist nur mit Relais lösbar.
> Du hättest für die direkte Ansteuerung ohnehin die SPS Steuerspannung (24VDC) mit der Ventilspannung (ebenfalls 24VDC) verbinden müssen.
> Das finde ich bei einem induktiven Verbraucher, wie einer Magnetspule in einem Ventil nie empfehlenswert.
> 
> ...


Hallo Flo,

hast du ohmsche oder kapazitive Relais?
Wo bekommst du die her?
Vielleicht hat der Hersteller auch ohmsche oder kapazitive Ventile?

Liebe Grüße
Lilli


----------



## KingHelmer (25 September 2013)

hi Lilli,

ich beziehe fast alle Komponenten von WAGO.
Hier würde sich für deine Anwendung dieses SSR empfehlen: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...id=3E6A07BB6AE483EB706D99B2F641B54B.ASTPCEN06

Etwas teuer, aber funktioniert!
Ich würde in deinem Fall aber mal schauen, welchen Nennstrom das Magnetventil hat und welchen max. Einschaltstrom. Dann kannst du danach auch entscheiden, ob es nicht auch ein "Normales" relais oder ein Optokoppler (fallsch zeitkritisch) macht!

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## tomrey (25 September 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> .... Ist nur mit Relais lösbar.
> Du hättest für die direkte Ansteuerung ohnehin die SPS Steuerspannung (24VDC) mit der Ventilspannung (ebenfalls 24VDC) verbinden müssen.
> Das finde ich bei einem induktiven Verbraucher, wie einer Magnetspule in einem Ventil nie empfehlenswert



ok, ich habe einen etwas anderen Fall da ich Zonenventile der Fußbodenheizung ansteuern möchte und die sind wohl nicht induktiv...
Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (25 September 2013)

lilli schrieb:


> * Ja nee - is klar!*
> 
> Hallo Flo,
> 
> ...


Hast Du da die Ironie-Kennzeichen absichtlich vergessen? Oder meinst Du Deine Aussage womöglich ernst?

Harald


----------



## lilli (25 September 2013)

Hallo Flo,

IRONIE  und SARKASMUS ist bei mir nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet...

Ich zielte darauf ab, dass des dem Ausgang egal ist, ob er ein induktives Relais, 
oder ein induktiveres Ventil schaltet...

Liebe Grüße
Lilli


----------



## Mornu (25 September 2013)

also ich benutze um Platz zu sparen Wago 857-304.

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...strie-Relais&gclid=CM_d1vW85rkCFYKS3godpj8AzQ

ist zwar recht teuer, aber wenn man wenig PLatz hat echt effektiv.

Das Tellerventil hat einen Einschaltstrom von ca. 0.08A.


----------



## KingHelmer (25 September 2013)

Nunja, und hier muss ich dazu sagen, dass es mir in der Medizintechnik NICHT "egal" ist, ob ich einen Optokoppler, ein SSR oder ein einfaches Relais einsetze.


----------



## Mornu (25 September 2013)

Medizintechnik OK sehe ich ein. 
Bei mir geht es um eine Ab- und Zu-Luftungssteuerung in einem Wohnblock.


----------



## MSB (25 September 2013)

Mornu schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Ich habe mit dem zuständigen WAGO-Vertreter gesprochen:
> 
> ...



Hat dir das irgend eine kompetente Person gesagt oder doch eher die Putzfrau?

High = 0V -> Ausgang, steht auch so im Handbuch, und würde jeder halbwegs normaldenkende Techniker auch unter "negativschaltend" verstehen.



> Die Ausgänge der Busklemme sind negativschaltend. Wenn der Signalzustand eines Ausgangskanals „high“ ist, wird das 0V-Potential für die Feldversorgung auf den entsprechenden Ausgangsanschluss geschaltet.


----------



## KingHelmer (25 September 2013)

> Die Ausgänge der Busklemme sind negativschaltend. Wenn der Signalzustand eines Ausgangskanals „high“ ist, wird das 0V-Potential für die Feldversorgung auf den entsprechenden Ausgangsanschluss geschaltet.



Das ändert allerdings immernoch nichts daran, dass er/sie die beiden Potentiale verbinden muss.
Ich würde dennoch die SSR-Variante vorziehen!


----------



## Mornu (25 September 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Hat dir das irgend eine kompetente Person gesagt oder doch eher die Putzfrau?
> 
> High = 0V -> Ausgang, steht auch so im Handbuch, und würde jeder halbwegs normaldenkende Techniker auch unter "negativschaltend" verstehen.



Ja das hatte ich ja auch gedacht, deshalb wollte ich es ja auch genau wissen. Der gute Vertreter hat es aber nicht bestätigt.


----------



## MSB (25 September 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Das ändert allerdings immernoch nichts daran, dass er/sie die beiden Potentiale verbinden muss.
> Ich würde dennoch die SSR-Variante vorziehen!



Da wir leider keinerlei Angaben zum verwendeten Stellantrieb haben, außerhalb des Eingangsthreads, würd ich das jetzt auch nicht so pauschal behaupten wollen.
Generell verfahre ich ziemlich grundsätzlich nach der Devise: Kein Relais ist ein Bauteil weniger das Probleme machen kann.


----------



## MSB (25 September 2013)

Mornu schrieb:


> Ja das hatte ich ja auch gedacht, deshalb wollte ich es ja auch genau wissen. Der gute Vertreter hat es aber nicht bestätigt.


Dann schreibt Wago entweder Müll in seine Handbücher, was ich bisher aber noch nicht festgestellt hätte, oder das ist einfach mal wieder so ein sog. ahnungsloser Vertreter, der seine eigenen Produkte nicht kennt, insofern würde ich das "gut" vor Vertreter besser weglassen


----------



## Mornu (25 September 2013)

das Ventil ist von der Fa. Logivent SAV-IPS
http://www.logivent-de.de/logivent_products_ventil.html#

ich glaube ich lass mir mal so eine Baugruppe vom Wago-Verkäufer mit bringen um das ganze zu testen.

Andererseits weiß ich auch nicht genau, ob das Ventil Schaden nimmt, wenn dauerhaft 24V am Steuereingang liegen.


----------



## MSB (25 September 2013)

Mornu schrieb:


> Andererseits weiß ich auch nicht genau, ob das Ventil Schaden nimmt, wenn dauerhaft 24V am Steuereingang liegen.


Wenn du jetzt noch eine sinnvolle Erklärung findest, woher die 24V kommen sollten?
Hängt jetzt ein wenig vom Logivent Schaltungsdesign ab, u.U. werden 24V anliegen, die kommen aber nicht aus der Wago-BGR sondern wenn dann vom Ventil selbst.


----------



## PN/DP (25 September 2013)

Einmal in meinem Berufsleben möchte ich mit Profis zusammenarbeiten ...

sorry, das MUSSTE JETZT raus 
Harald


----------



## Mornu (25 September 2013)

Ich werde ein 20A Netzteil benutzen.

Und was spricht dagegen die Versorgung der SPS und die Steuerspannung des Ventil zusammenzuführen?

Drei Adern gehen zum Ventil: 24V+, Minus und das Schaltsignal welches ich auf Masse ziehe mit dem Wechsler, oder wenn es funktioniert mit der negativschaltenden DO-Baugruppe.


----------



## MSB (25 September 2013)

Mornu schrieb:


> Ich werde ein 20A Netzteil benutzen.
> Und was spricht dagegen die Versorgung der SPS und die Steuerspannung des Ventil zusammenzuführen?


In aller Regel nichts, auch wenn man es vor allem in der Industrie gerne macht, das "Logikkomponenten" und Lastversorgung getrennt werden.

Das ist beim Wago System aber ohnehin sehr einfach realisierbar:
- Die Versorgung der Leistungskontakte ( +/- ) wird separat am Controller eingespeißt (Logik = 24V/0V)
- Falls man mehrere Spannungsebenen oder Potentiale fahren will/muss gibt es div. Einspeiseklemmen etc. um die Leistungsversorgung aufzufrischen

P.S. zum 20A Netzteil, Bedenke das der äußerst zulässige Strom der Leistungskontakte 10A ist ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------

